
Airbnb Raises Cash to Expand Budget-Travel Service - bkwok
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/airbnb-books-more-cash-to-connect-travelers-with-cheap-digs/
======
groaner
I'm having a really hard time reconciling the headline with the picture of the
$2600/night Frank Sinatra Twin Palms Estate.

